# Dual power supply rating for Onkio TX-NR5007?



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi friends,

I will visit the US next month on a business trip. I was thinking about replacing my good old Yamaha RX-V2500 with the flagship Onkyo. The US specs say that it needs 120 V power source, while I would need 220V.

Any idea if it has dual rating?

Any friend from Columbus or New York? :TT (More detail on that later)


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually I mean Onkyo TX-NR5010 (typing mistake in the title).


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, I cannot answer your question. However, many electronic products used to have universal transformers and switching from 120 to 240 was just a matter of changing a jumper or connector.

One key would be if it is rated 50 / 60 Hz. If it is not, then the answer would be 120 VAC only.

Out of curiosity, why not purchase in the country where you intend to use it as it should come with correct voltage and plug?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

TheHammer said:


> Out of curiosity, why not purchase in the country where you intend to use it as it should come with correct voltage and plug?


That is normally what one should do, but over here you cannot find flagship or expensive entertainment units. And a special order would lead to double the price for example. Our customs are way too high.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I'll have to buy iy somewhere else. From the website, the american model Power Supply is:

AC 120 V, 60 Hz


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You could just add a 110 breaker in your electrical panal & have a dedicated line for the AVR. Is it possible for you to add a line as such?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Blaser,
Is your flight stopping over in the UK? I believe that the power specs are the same and while more expensive than in the US, certainly cheaper than home.

I have heard wonderful things about you and I am so glad to see you around here.
All the best,
J


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh... Jack! Thank you for the compliment. I am sure HTS is in good hands !

I don't think it would be possible to stop by UK for me, but the good news is it seems there is an Onkyo dealer in KSA which I visit regularly. So, I'll try there. Thanks for your help and we will certainly meet around together.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Blaser said:


> Oh... Jack! Thank you for the compliment. I am sure HTS is in good hands !
> 
> I don't think it would be possible to stop by UK for me, but the good news is it seems there is an Onkyo dealer in KSA which I visit regularly. So, I'll try there. Thanks for your help and we will certainly meet around together.


Hello,
South Africa it is! While things are great here, it is truly better still with people like you. The 5010 is a really nice AVR and I really think you will enjoy the stellar video processing by virtue of the Onkyo using HQV Vida in tandem with Marvell's Qdeo VP.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Everything's correct except KSA which stands for Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Saudi Arabia makes sense as South Africa is decidedly not a Monarchy and is a Republic. Do you think the pricing would be better in Dubai? I know little of the pricing of AV Gear in your region, but do find it quite interesting.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe it might be a little better in Dubai but prices in KSA should be good too. Both of these coutries have little to no customs. KSA would be better for me because I do regularly travel on business trips over there.

PS: I am now listening to Fourplay:"Yes pease" ... an excellent jazz album :yes:


----------

